# 10-02-14 Sail



## HRTCTLR (Jul 27, 2014)

Well the surf forecast was a little off for the second day in a row. Flat must mean 2 foot rollers. Was planning on going deep today but changed my mind shortly after launching. Figured I would catch some bait and troll. Wasn't that far into my trip when my drag lit up and I heard something splashing behind me. I grabed my pole and looked back realizing the Mahi splashing behind me was hooked to my line. My eyes lit up like a 10 year old at Christmas. The Mahi was putting on an air show the Blue Angels would have been proud of. 3 to 4 minutes into the fight, it did a double back flip into a full tuck and broke my wire leader. RATS! (I actually said something else) I shook that off and started trolling again and looking for more bait. I found some and dropped the sabiki, up comes the bait but of course its a sabiki so its a tangled mess. I'm working on getting the sabiki straightened out when I noticed the rod, that I was trolling with, bent several feet then straightened up. Then another little bump. Holding the sabiki in one hand I grabbed the rod with the other and before I could get it out of the holder, the drag started screaming for mercy. I dropped the sabiki and grabbed the rod with both hands when 3-4 Sailfish lapped me and I was connected to one. I let it drag me around for quite a while before getting it in the yak. God must have been smilling on me to have Mahi and Sailfish back to back hook ups.

Video: http://youtu.be/VaV-fSYp5_E


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Awesome! I'd trade a mahi for a sail any day. Congrats!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Great catch and report. These are the good ol' days.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice fish, congrats man and nice meeting yall out there!


----------



## Schizknit (Jun 17, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> Nice fish, congrats man and nice meeting yall out there!


Same to you bud.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

how do those things taste?


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report and photo. Congrats on the landing the sailfish. :thumbsup:


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

that is awesome one of these days one of these days i will land mine.


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

btw awesome video


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Congrats on the sailfish. 

Add more wieight to your sabiki rigs 1.5oz. works well for me to avoid less tangles...keeps the rig straight with multiple baits on at a time.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice work out there. No bait like live bait.


----------



## HRTCTLR (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm not sure how sailfish tastes, I released this one after the photo op. I will be getting more weight for the sabiki today. Tomorrow forecast looks pretty good. It's gonna be a little chilly but who knows, I may get another shot a that mahi.


----------



## SHAKE N' BAKE (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow! Nice! Sailfish in a kayak is definitely something I would like to catch. Congrats!


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

they are good smoked but its not worth killing them we had 1 get gut hooked and die years back and it didnt go to waste


----------

